# Youth Weekend



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Just was seeing who was taking some kids out hunting on the 20th and 21st. I think it is a great thing and will be taking two twelve year olds out to shoot some ducks. It will be fun just to sit back and watch and let my dog get a little practice before the real season starts.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Bringing my 11 year old son out for his first duck hunt. I think I'm more pumped than he is.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Whitehorse and I are taking about 5 kids one the youth hunt in MN. Delta WaterFowl is going to give the kids a hat and a call.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Youth hunt is awesome, have taken my boys the last 5 years. Two the the years boys have had a field hunt of a lifetime.

It is a great opportunity to work with the dog and devote all your attention to your kids.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Our Delta Chapter will once again be holding a youth hunt.

Last year was an absolute blast. Cant wait for this year..!!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If anyone needs additional help with a crew of kids I'd be happy to donate my time, gas, shotguns, transportation if they need.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I am taking my niece out ... we are pumped to take ehr out as we have had so many ducks in the goose decoys this fall... she just got as 20 gauge single shot... so if she goes thru a box of shells it will be the best $10 we ever spent...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im going with whitehorse and BL hopefully we can get into some birds


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I will be taking my brother out to field hunt ducks and honks, It will be nice to leave the gun at home and pick up the video camera. I would be willing to take more kids out but none of his friends are into hunting. Any parents in the Grand Forks area want to go shoot me a pm!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Is there an minimum age requirement for youth hunts?

Sean


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Surprisingly no, I took my son when he was 8. Hunter certificate is not required until age 12.He did awesome.

While my younger son who is now 10 and still not ready to handle a gun.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Taking a group of six 13 & 14 year olds. Same cast of characters the last several years, they have an absolute blast.

Last year we set up very early in a field that was FULL of ducks the afternoon before. Six blinds in a row with two adults in blinds behind them.
Had a bit of a wait before shooting time and when the first group of birds came in we yelled to shoot'em and only two of the kids popped up, one emptied his gun and the other pulled the trigger on an empty gun. The other four were still sleeping!! hilarious... We got everybody situated and they were done in a short period of time.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

i want to take my son out for his first hunt but my ex is giveing me a bunch of crap that it is not my weekend and he has asked to go and she still says no so i guess maybe another year


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

MN GOOSER

Tell the Ex to get the rag out of her K^%$ and let her child who apparently she loves enjoy some time in the outdoors.

I will be taking my sister and nieces and nephews out. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MNGOOSEER said:


> i want to take my son out for his first hunt but my ex is giveing me a bunch of crap that it is not my weekend and he has asked to go and she still says no so i guess maybe another year


WOMEN :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I'll pose this question: What would be wrong with scrapping the youth weekend and just taking the kid with on the normal opener? This is how I and thousands of others got introduced to hunting.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Take this ??? to a thread on the hot topics forum.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

prairie hunter said:


> Take this ??? to a thread on the hot topics forum.


It's not a hot topic. :huh:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

R y a n said:


> prairie hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Take this ??? to a thread on the hot topics forum.
> ...


I think he was talking about the question posed one reply above him by Sissorbill!


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

cant wait! last year we each got off 30 shots on teals and woodies. only took 2. fun shootin though


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

scissorbill said:


> I'll pose this question: What would be wrong with scrapping the youth weekend and just taking the kid with on the normal opener? This is how I and thousands of others got introduced to hunting.


its easier hunting before the ducks are shy. hence more sucsessful and fun


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> MNGOOSEER said:
> 
> 
> > i want to take my son out for his first hunt but my ex is giveing me a bunch of crap that it is not my weekend and he has asked to go and she still says no so i guess maybe another year
> ...


Enough said, why do people need to be this way. Ask to switch even two weekends! Too bad kids suffer.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I was all excited about this, planned on taking my little cousin and nephew... Now neither of them can make it that weekend.

Id love to help with a group if anyone wants the help though.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> I was all excited about this, planned on taking my little cousin and nephew... Now neither of them can make it that weekend.
> 
> Id love to help with a group if anyone wants the help though.


Im in the same boat, once again if anybody around Grand Forks wants to go on a youth hunt Id be more than happy to take a few parents and kids out!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Brody,
I might have found some kids to take out from the Fargo area if you'd like to come that would be cool.


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

I think that NR should be eligible, for an additional fee, why make the kids suffer, get em started young and there will be a future, otherwise it is a dying sport


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

NR kids are eligible...


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

> I'll pose this question: What would be wrong with scrapping the youth weekend and just taking the kid with on the normal opener? This is how I and thousands of others got introduced to hunting.


Not a hot topic question ?????


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

What would the benefit of scrapping the youth weekend serve? The kids get to go out and it's "There" day.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Chaws said:


> What would the benefit of scrapping the youth weekend serve? The kids get to go out and it's "Their" day.


Well said! :beer:


----------

